# 2o2o- what do you call it?



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've only done running contacts with Frag. I rented Rachel Sanders' 2o2o video from BowWowFlix to train Recon. We're working on it now, but I realized she calls it Touch. He already knows touch as nosing my hand wherever it may be, so I need some ideas. Wait and stay are out of the question, too.

What command do you use for your 2o2o?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My instructor cues it "Bottom!"


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, good idea! 

I'm open to more suggestions of course. I keep thinking up words and picturing myself on a course being able to spit them out or even remember them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sometimes I really think the hardest part of dog training is coming up with a name for the behavior!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I call it bottom. I have heard other people call it target or touch. I could probably say Popsicle as my dog is running to the contact and they would offer they same contact behaviour. I don't think thy pay that much attention to what we are actually saying it's all about context, tone and body language.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't seen that dvd but when I first started training 2o2o I did use the command "touch". I've also heard "Easy" and "bottom" and "toes" and "paws". I try not to use any command anymore. When I tell my dog to "walk-it" to do the dogwalk, I expect him to go to the end and stop in the position. It is the same mentality that I don't say "weave weave weave weave weave weave". When I tell my dog to weave I expect him to finish all the poles without me having to tell him each one. This probably wouldn't work while training but it is something you might consider in the future. This works really well for my dog in class and practice but at a trial we have issues with this method so sometimes I still say "touch" at a trial.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

I use, "Touch."


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've used touch, stop, have also heard hit it, bottom, get it, target, might be fun to call it something like apple


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm kind of liking easy or paws. Thanks for all of the suggestions, keep them coming!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> might be fun to call it something like apple


Not contact related, but that reminds me of this:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Not contact related, but that reminds me of this:
> Spank It! - YouTube


LOL, that's funny! Huh, in team relay in USDAA you have to carry the baton while you are running and pass it off to the next member before they can start-drop the baton-E!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

During training I used "target", but now I just say "walk it" and expect the end behavior to be part of that. I've also heard feet, toes, touch, get it, hit it, and park it. I've heard "easy" as well, but I think that would be mentally hard for me to personally wrap my head around. I use it when we're out running to mean "slow" or "careful" and that's not really what I want on the 2on/2off - I want my dog to drive to the end of the obstacle and come to a relatively quick stop.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I use "feet" for 2o2o with the GSD and for 4 on with the Schip.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Even though I don't teach a specific target touch, I still say 'go target' but that means the 2on/2off.


----------

